# A first.................ever



## SDB777 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sometimes the 'first' something turned is good enough to show, sometimes not...I'll let everyone here decide which catagory this falls into......

Used one of our swirlie delights here on my first ever duck call.  Now I can't claim all the credit, the band and insert came from Echo Calls....but I drilled, turned and shined this one up!  Photo's beow might not seem all that 'shined up', but the diffused light is the only thing allowing the swirls to be seen.

















Close-up of this one....the finish was: wet sanding to 800grit, and PlastixPolish(I dusted the thing off, but can't seem to get a photo without a few specks showing up....but this is uneditted)







Thanks for looking!

Scott (gotta hide it for later) B


----------



## skiprat (Mar 13, 2015)

That is one seriously amazing blank !!! 
The rest is pretty damned cool too!!:biggrin:


----------



## asyler (Mar 13, 2015)

yep, serious swirls!! nice,,


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks guys...the credit on the blanks goes to Lyn, she gets them all pretty much drop dead right.  Think the hardest part of photo'ing her blanks is knocking the shine off so they can be seen.



Scott (guess I'll make another) B


----------



## jsolie (Mar 13, 2015)

That looks excellent!  And dust is the bane of the macro photographer...


----------



## Fay Prozora (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow! I can't wrap my brains around getting those pretty swirls.. I have tried but all of my blanks I casted are solid color those some I made from 2 colors. We'll see when I turn them, maybe there swirls hidden inside. That can happen some times. I have one set of blanks I'm going to have to paint them hole after drilling because I did not add enough color and you would be able to see the brass tube inside. I have a color that will match pretty close to the color the blank is. That call is a beauty for sure...   Great job!   Fay


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 13, 2015)

Gorgeous shame there is none listed on the website, I bet you would have a few buyers.  I still have my 7 seas.  Finally got the nautical to put it on.  Maybe this weekend it will get done.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 13, 2015)

Edward Cypher said:


> Gorgeous shame there is none listed on the website, I bet you would have a few buyers.  I still have my 7 seas.  Finally got the nautical to put it on.  Maybe this weekend it will get done.


 

Special order only....sorry, but we don't mass produce blanks that size.

Can't wait to see what that pen looks like, let me know when it's up on here please.




Scott (I got an hour....hehehe) B


----------



## Waggoner (Mar 14, 2015)

great job.


----------



## bluwolf (Mar 14, 2015)

That is very slick looking! I like it.

Mike


----------



## Bob Wemm (Mar 14, 2015)

Scott, that casting is stunning, almost hypnotising.
Thanks for showing us.
If I'd made that I would have a fat head. LOL

Bob.


----------

